# japanese rice malt? recipe ideas please



## clintlee (11/11/13)

Hi all,

I bought a heap of gear off ebay, bottles, fermenters, ingredients etc.
so i have a 500gm jar of jap rice malt and 1KG of dry wheat malt. Im not much of a fan of wheat beer so my questions is what sort of recipes could i use these ingredients in? i usually stick to the safe side of K&K pale ales because i enjoy drinking them and they are quick and easy to make when i dont have a great deal of time on my side.

Any ideas would be great

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (11/11/13)

Rice Maltose syrup is common in Asian cuisine, it's the stuff they use to give the nice sweet glaze to Peking Duck etc. Maltose can be manufactured from all sorts of base ingredients, rice, maize, potatoes. However even though it didn't come from barley malt, it's great as a home brew ingredient because yeast loves maltose (the main sugar created during mashing) and when the yeasties come across the contents of your jar they will just munch away as normal and not get stressed out trying to crack it, and won't get lazy by snacking on dextrose you may have added. Treat it as if it's malt extract, but very light in flavour.

Good in a lager. If you read the labels on some cheaper imports from Holland in particular you'll see "maltose" in the ingredients. Same thing.

Edit: first post, good lurk mate... welcome :super:


----------



## Asha05 (11/11/13)

I just added a tub of the maltose into a coopers canadian blonde can & a bag of brew booster #15 with s-23 yeast.
Hoping for a clean crisp style of lager. Good summer session beer.


----------



## clintlee (11/11/13)

Cheers Bribie G,
Ii usually lurk when im working late and theres not much going on (like tonight). Ive been brewing for a few years but still just keeping it simple ( too many other hobbies) Though i have picked up loads of great information scrolling through the forums and am a better and more patient brewer because of it.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/11/13)

I have a recipe here for Jap rice lager but it uses pilsner malt and flaked rice on the grain bill. Might be able to mix and match. 

4.7kg pilsner malt
500g flaked rice

13l mash for 1h at 65°C

Boil 27l for 75mins with 13g sorachi at boil
5g sorachi at 15m
5g saaz at boil off. 

Use Wyeast 2278, OG 1052 and FG 1013. Ferment at 12°C. 

Let me know if you want more details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Edak (12/11/13)

I really enjoyed a Japanese rice beer a few weeks back, I went to Maedaya (if that is how you spell it) in Richmond and drank a "Koshihikari Echigo beer" Double decoction made it nice and sweet but balanced with noble hops, that's what I would try and make...


----------



## bryanstrider (15/11/13)

I made light rice lager with:

Coopers Lager can
Pure harvest rice malt 500g
Ntg else. 

Came out from the fridge incredibly clean tasting, dry, all round thirst quenching drop.

P.s picked up the rice malt from coles organic aisle for About $3.


----------



## bt1 (28/11/13)

I used a couple of 500gm jars in 2 x Thomas Cooper Series pils to keep it light...very nice drop and well worth the effort...Just substitute for the light dried malt..
About 10gm of short boiled Saaz just to boost the fairly good current hop strength... Enjoy!

bt1


----------



## Rurik (28/11/13)

You can use your wheat malt extract in all sorts of beers. I usually use 10% of wheat in my APA's as a head retention tool there is no reason why it could not be unto 25% and still taste great. Remember that wheat malt extract is only 50% wheat malt.


----------

